# 26rks+dealer



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

picked up 26rks from fun time rv in cleburne tx saleman raul ramerize is first class !!!if your wanting outback this is the best saleman to talk to he will go out of his way to please you before and after the sale!!!! action sunny i am 100% pleased with outback and the way i was treated at fun time!!!!! call raul if you want to deal with a good ,honest dependable, person!!!! i am glad to call him a friend
ps tank man got me to but fun time caught it pdi was a breeze


----------



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

Johnny,

Wow! We just bought our Outback yesterday (see the RobCariAndKids post before yours) and guess who our salesman was? No other than Raul at Fun Time. Great guy and he treated us so well. Buying from him was one of the most pleasant purchasing experiences we have ever had.

Congratulations on your purchase. Great trailer from a great dealer. I am sure you are still grinning from ear to ear.

Take care,

Rob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sunny *Congratulations to both you guys!* sunny

What better way to head into a holiday weekend, than with a new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RKS
Nice to hear that you were taking care of.
That's what make it enjoyable when you have a good salesman









Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads Johnny,

Glad to hear you had a good salesperson and PDI. We bought the 26 RKS also. It has a great floor plan for just me and DW, kids grown and gone. We love the rear kitchen,







leaves more room for slide dinette and sofa.







I know yall are going to love it. Happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

johnny l

Congratulations on getting that new Outback. I have been wondering if you had made the deal yet. Glad to hear that you have it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats on the new outback







Nice to hear you were treated right.

Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats!!! You're outbacking now.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Wow! We just bought our Outback yesterday





> picked up 26rks from fun time rv in cleburne


Congrats to both of you! Enjoy your new Outbacks!

Way to go fellow Texans!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to both of you!!

Glad to have more Outbackers on the road.


----------



## RobCariAndKids (Nov 18, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Wow! We just bought our Outback yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the Outbacker's U.S. map, looks like we are way behind in Outback representation. Maybe this warm weather as of late will help increase Outback sales so we can get more points on the map in Texas.









We are heading up to Pottsboro (near lake Texoma) next weekend for our maiden Outback voyage. We will do our best to spread the fever to other Texans up Highway 75.









Rob


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

RobCariAndKids.

Hope your maiden voyage is a great one and you enjoy the weekend.







Take plenty of pics and share them with us when you return. Be Safe! sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats to the 2 newest outback families









ENJOY

darrel


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats to both of you.
Welcome and post often!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats on the 26....now get some pics in the gallery. I like that model.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to you both! Enjoy the new Outbacks! We'll look for on Texas highways.


----------

